# different rcorder between 13.0 and 12.2



## np1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi,
I'm making some tests before moving from 12.2 to 13.0, and I just found that `rcorder` is different between these two.
Is something expected? relnotes don't say anything about this.
It looks like the `REQUIRE` keyword is not satisfied anymore.

Does anybody have info about this issue?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 2, 2022)

Rcorder can change easily when services are added or removed. So this is not terribly surprising.

Can you post more details? Is this creating a problem? Can you describe then change concisely?



np1 said:


> It looks like the `REQUIRE` keyword is not satisfied anymore.


If that were true as a general statement (if REQUIRE was completely ignored), then it seems to me that things would crash during starting. So it probably is more subtle.


----------

